# Two sweet Does!



## ZennNaturals (Aug 16, 2014)

These beauties were born 12/10 to mom, Totes a Nigerian Dwarf, with a perfect delivery. Thank goodness! We couldn't be happier!







This is Highlight. She was 5.8 lbs! 







And This cutie is Kas. She was 4.8 lbs.


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

Congrats on your two very darling doelings!


----------



## kccjer (Jan 27, 2012)

They are gorgeous! congratulations!!


----------



## Cedar Point Kikos (Oct 16, 2013)

They are so cute! Love the name Highlight


----------



## billiejw89 (May 7, 2014)

Very cute! I thought my 4lb. doeling was big. You got some big girls! Glad all went well. Congrats!


----------



## PowerPuffMama (Jan 8, 2013)

They are adorable! Congrats!


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

Oh they are precious  Love their names too ! Congratulations


----------



## dreamacresfarm2 (May 10, 2014)

sooo cute


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

So adorable.


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler (Jul 19, 2014)

Beautiful little goats!!


----------



## CritterCarnival (Sep 18, 2013)

Cute babies, love the names!


----------



## ZennNaturals (Aug 16, 2014)

Thanks everyone. I'm glad I'm not the only one who thinks their adorable!


----------

